# Reality vs Expectations



## kuniggety (Jul 30, 2015)

About a year ago, I lived in Bangkok for about 6 months. The home of Muay Thai, but instead of at least learning the basics of MT I stuck to my BJJ. I just went back for a week on vacation and decided to go watch a live MT fight at Rajadamnern Stadium in BKK. Two guys got knocked out... one of them in the second round. To say it was brutal would be an understatement. However, what caught my attention the most was what I perceived of MT and what I saw of these guys actually doing in the ring. Most of my exposure has been the strikes/cross-training that I've seen MMAers do. First off, I expected there to be much more of the infamous "Muay Thai kick". Was it used? Some but mostly it was fist boxing or fighting in the clinch. Second, there wasn't any fancy flying knees. They were used extensively in the clinch fighting. Third, they had some pretty good take-downs from the clinch. I hadn't thought of MT being much of a "take-down" art.

Lastly, I really appreciated the camaraderie that I saw. These guys were seriously trying to knock the other one's head off but as soon as the fight was over they were hugging each other. You could tell each fighter really had a deep respect for the other one. There wasn't any of the "fighting words" bull **** you see on Western tv to hype fights.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 30, 2015)

Sounds about right.

The other one is knock outs via elbow. Which is considered a super weapon but doesn't end fights all that often.


----------



## Danny T (Jul 30, 2015)

There is a lot of sweeps, trips, and off balancing in clinch fighting. Knees are throw in the clinch and elbows do stop a lot of fights due to cuts. There are often devastating ko's by elbows. Kicks are used to wear out the opponents legs and arms slowing him down and taking away his power. Fights are usually won due to attrition. Respect and humility is one of the most important aspects of traditional Muay Thai culture. It is displayed through out the whole pre-fight ritual and post fight camaraderie.


----------



## Transk53 (Jul 30, 2015)

kuniggety said:


> About a year ago, I lived in Bangkok for about 6 months. The home of Muay Thai, but instead of at least learning the basics of MT I stuck to my BJJ. I just went back for a week on vacation and decided to go watch a live MT fight at Rajadamnern Stadium in BKK. Two guys got knocked out... one of them in the second round. To say it was brutal would be an understatement. However, what caught my attention the most was what I perceived of MT and what I saw of these guys actually doing in the ring. Most of my exposure has been the strikes/cross-training that I've seen MMAers do. First off, I expected there to be much more of the infamous "Muay Thai kick". Was it used? Some but mostly it was fist boxing or fighting in the clinch. Second, there wasn't any fancy flying knees. They were used extensively in the clinch fighting. Third, they had some pretty good take-downs from the clinch. I hadn't thought of MT being much of a "take-down" art.
> 
> Lastly, I really appreciated the camaraderie that I saw. These guys were seriously trying to knock the other one's head off but as soon as the fight was over they were hugging each other. *You could tell each fighter really had a deep respect for the other one.* There wasn't any of the "fighting words" bull **** you see on Western tv to hype fights.




Something Tyson Fury could do with, and a little humility.


----------



## Drose427 (Jul 30, 2015)

Yeah,

Legitimate MT (by that I mean MT over in thailand and the surrounding areas) really isnt a kick heavy are. Its way more about using some dirty boxing and getting that clinch. Which, is absolutely perfect for grapplers in MMA. 

MT in the west tends to be a  fairly romanticized version, and in MMA especially, tends to be a blend of Muay Thai and X number of arts. People dont talk about, or admit it, so they just chalk it up to being MT. But those whohave watched or train Traditional MT can see the difference.

Always have to correct a buddy of mine when he says the go to indicators of a thai kick is hitting with the shin and throwing the arm back........


drop bear said:


> Sounds about right.
> 
> The other one is knock outs via elbow. Which is considered a super weapon but doesn't end fights all that often.



DB, MT itself tends to get though of as a super weapon. 

Threw me for a loop the first time I ever fought against it at the gym


----------



## drop bear (Jul 30, 2015)

Drose427 said:


> Yeah,
> 
> Legitimate MT (by that I mean MT over in thailand and the surrounding areas) really isnt a kick heavy are. Its way more about using some dirty boxing and getting that clinch. Which, is absolutely perfect for grapplers in MMA.
> 
> ...



Australia is pretty big for muay Thai so I have had a bit of exposure.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 30, 2015)

A girl at our gym did a week over in Thailand cost her $2000 including flights.


----------



## kuniggety (Jul 30, 2015)

drop bear said:


> A girl at our gym did a week over in Thailand cost her $2000 including flights.



I would imagine the main contributor would've been her flight. I've done lots of traveling around Thailand, have a few Thai friends, and speak some conversational Thai. Thailand is a really cheap place to live... even as a farang (foreigner). You can get a decent hotel for $30-$40/night but if all you want is a roof over your head then it can be had for as low as $10/night. If you like Thai food (I do) then eating will run you $5-10 depending on your appetite. If you're looking for Western cuisine then expect the costs to go up to Western prices. Training isn't expensive either. Most places you're looking at max of $200/month for unlimited classes. Obviously if you're not looking at training 2x a day and want to enjoy Thailand too then you can find fees much lower.


----------



## DragonNut (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes the honor and respect Thai display is very admirable.


----------

